# Sony BDV-E370 Problem - incomplete update



## MikeSchwartz (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello, new here and discovered this when researching my issue.

I have the Sony BDV-E370 unit, and this weekend it decided to shut down on us. I can't power it on either manually or using the remote. I unplugged the unit to try and reset it. The display scrolls thru "updating software" message for about 45 seconds to a minute. and then goes to "incomplete update." As I said, I cannot turn the unit on or off to try and factory reset. Has anyone experienced this, or have any suggestions? The unit is plugged into a surge protector, and it is the only thing on the protector that is a problem.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello mike!

Is this this system you have? http://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model...id=cf2c64a09f54920ea661f4f26c88b246#/howtoTab


----------



## MikeSchwartz (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi - my apologies for the delay in responding. yes, that is the unit that I have. Any suggestions to get this thing working again are appreciated! 

Mike


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Mike!

There appears to be a software upgrade. You might try loading it on a USB

http://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model...te_id=1&region_id=1&tab=download#/downloadTab

Maybe (just maybe) it will re-boot from the USB; not sure though.

when you say" display, I assume that is on the DVD player. Does any kind of screens show up on the television?


----------



## MikeSchwartz (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks - I'll give it a shot. You are correct in that the display is on the Unit itself, not on the TV. I'll let you know how this works.

Mike


----------

